# Who has the lowest price for the NCE 10 amp?



## lc17smp (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm getting ready to pull the trigger on a digitrax 8 amp system for $356. I would buy the NCE if it was a little less. Maybe I'm not looking in the right places. Anyone get a smoking deal on a 10 amp set up? I cant find it for less than $500.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Not to be a spoiler, but if you like the NCE better, wait and buy it.

You are going to have it for a long time, so why try to save a few bucks over 10 years?

Anyway, check out litchfield station, free shipping and no tax to you.


Regards, Greg


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The NCE is much more user freindly.


----------



## lc17smp (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks Greg. The total cost for either set up is just a little bit below what I had previously found so most likely I will be buying from them. However I really don't have a preference for either system except that nce has 2 more amps. I will be here asking questions I'm sure reguardless which system I buy.


----------



## Marauderer (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By Treeman on 01/31/2009 6:45 PM
The NCE is much more user freindly. 

Yes!!! What Mike said!!


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

The Chief is pretty user friendly as well... 

That being said, the difference is not just 2 amps. The Chief 8 amp unit will trip at 8 amps plus just a little. The NEC 10 amp booster will trip at just shy of 20 amps. There is a good side and a bad side to both. 

The Chief is less likely to melt something down in a derailment. The NCE will run more trains before crashing. IF you use the NCE, be really careful to make sure that if you short your track anywhere, it will still trip. This means you need to use more copper when connecting the NCE to your track.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

And the battery goes ,,where?????? Just joking...


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

in the recycle box because it died...


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

if you are planning on using a DCC system outside, you should get the radio version. More bucks, but more practical. 

Don't know about NCE, but the Digitrax system can be upgraded to radio after the fact at nearly the same incremental cost as when purchased with the set.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

In my opinion, the NCE is much more user friendly with prompts for programming on the main, changing addresses, etc. There are more dedicated buttons, so less menu chasing. 

Can you find anyone with these systems so you can try each out to see the differences? You could go to an HO club and see it. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

don't let greg scare you the digitrax system is a piece of cake to run ....... I have sold quite a few to people with no technical ability and they where running in no time 

as for programing..... digitrax supports all 4 types of programing so you can choose what you feel works best for you and that includes on the main program if you want 

the DT400 throttle has a lot of good features including direct keys for loco direction and the first 13 fuctions ..... it has two throttle controls so you can control two trains with the one throttle direct switch machine control buy just pressing the switch buttion and typing in the switch number on the keyboard .......plus has a emergency stop buttion that will kill the whole layout if you send two locos heading toward each other .....



you can thry the 400 a little on this tuter http://www.danstraindepot.com/flash/Dt400.swf


one of the other good things about digitrax is that it is all plug and play so if you want more throttles you just plug them into the loconet and they work ...... this lets me take a loco and a throttle so someone elses digitrax dcc layout and drop it on the track and plug in and I am good to run .........


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

Do your engines have decoders installed? 
The digitrax system will run one non-decoder engine on address "0". 
The NCE does not support "0" address.
Check litchfieldstation.com for dcc systems.


Listen, you are talking with the DCC experts. 
Good Luck and keep us posted.


Alan


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I had the Digitrax Super Chief and to be honest with you I didn't like it.

The rated 8 amps is a joke...









Why would you want a throttle that takes 2 hands to work (where did I set my beer?) and bi-focals to read the screen..









I've used and really enjoyed the NCE PH10R system..in fact if I ever get back into DCC that is the system I'd go with...









Easy one handed use throttle (beer in the other hand) and plenty of power...


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

hay no drinking and driving that is how stuff happens ....










the ut throttle will work one handed and is so easy even my 90 year old grandma could use it ......


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Try doing this...










With this...


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

I do it all the time. One handed without looking at the DT400R. it's not difficult at all, the knob for the loco I want will fall under my thumb depending on how I hold the throttle. Just flip it over to get to the other one.


----------



## lc17smp (Nov 19, 2008)

You guys crack me up. I went with the Digitrax 8 amp from litchfield station. Less than $360 to my door is pretty good. The concern of the system being too complicated was not a factor in my decision. What was is the fact that digitrax has a lager number of accessories for the system and the sysyem looks clean. At least my boy wont grab my throttle thinking its the tv remote and send our trains a flying. I do like the nce throttle though.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

We all have our preferences to what DCC system we like and what feels best to us. Personally I preferrer Lenz over NCE or Digitrax hand controllers.

Don’t let the rating of a booster force you down the track of what system you purchase. That throttle will become the key to running your trains, you will want to like it!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I was not trying to scare anyone, I just think that the NCE pro cab leads the user through common operations more easily than the Digitrax. 

I recommend both systems to 90% of the people who ask. 

The originator of the thread DID say: " I would buy the NCE if it was a little less." 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

I have no trouble working it one handed ...... right or left I do it all the time ......punch in a loco number no problem ....... you act like it is some huge controler ........

and down the road if you have a digitrax system and you feel like you need more power you can add another booster ...... I have 3 loops with a comand station and three boosters or 32 amps of power


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Most people cannot do that. Also the NCE has up and down buttons for speed, coarse and fine. 

I think if you go on features, and keep an open mind, NCE is out in front. Digitrax has other things, notably transponding that are unique, but I'm very happy with my NCE pro cabs. 

Now, I don't have any of the smaller, cheaper cabs, so in that department, Digitrax might be better. 

Also, NCE has a unique feature on their wireless cabs, that of up to 31 base stations, you can cover a huge area if need be, outstanding for G scale. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 02/01/2009 8:26 PM
Most people cannot do that. Also the NCE has up and down buttons for speed, coarse and fine. 

I think if you go on features, and keep an open mind, NCE is out in front. Digitrax has other things, notably transponding that are unique, but I'm very happy with my NCE pro cabs. 

Now, I don't have any of the smaller, cheaper cabs, so in that department, Digitrax might be better. 

Also, NCE has a unique feature on their wireless cabs, that of up to 31 base stations, you can cover a huge area if need be, outstanding for G scale. 

Regards, Greg


what do you mean most people cannot do that ? I think most of the HO club here can do that .......... 

don't get me wrong I think both systems are high end ........ 

but the only thing that I have seen that NCE has and up to now digitrax has not is duplex .... but digitrax will have that soon also .... 


not sure what this means------ "NCE has a unique feature on their wireless cabs, that of up to 31 base stations, you can cover a huge area if need be, outstanding for G scale"


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well Scott, it's very hard for ME to run the digitrax one handed as opposed to my NCE, but I'm only 6' 2" so maybe my hands are not sized properly to my body. 

I was wrong on the radio base stations, I guess you have have a bunch of UR 91's (how many and what is the typical range of them?) I don't think they are as suitable for outdoor operation as NCE, but you can put them in a box. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 02/01/2009 8:43 PM
Well Scott, it's very hard for ME to run the digitrax one handed as opposed to my NCE, but I'm only 6' 2" so maybe my hands are not sized properly to my body. 

I was wrong on the radio base stations, I guess you have have a bunch of UR 91's (how many and what is the typical range of them?) I don't think they are as suitable for outdoor operation as NCE, but you can put them in a box. 

Regards, Greg


so what are you saying ????? .....I am some sort of giant with big hands ??????? .







... I am only 6'2'' just like you ...... I think even my wife can run a dt400 with one hand .... I will check tonight after dinner 

ur91 has a great range ........ I had one guy test one and said he was a block away before it no longer worked ... said he had to call his wife on the phone becouse he could not even hear the loco anymore yet it still worked 

even with my own I have been 200' away from the ur 91 and still had it work just fine ......... but should you have a dead area yes you could add a secound or third one to cover a bigger area .........

even inside with lights and other thing that will block RF the HO club will just run one UR91 .......... and there layout can be upwards of 10.000 sq ft


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No, I stated maybe there was something wrong with me, that my hands were not as large as they should be. 

I have to reposition my hand on the digitrax throttle when switching from buttons to controlling. It's harder to turn a knob with the side of your finger. The thumbwheel on the NCE is easier. My opinion. 

And you have your opinion. You CANNOT tell me that I am wrong in my opinion. Each person should try the throttles to see how convenient they are. I also liked the consisting controls clearly marked and separate on the NCE throttle. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not getting into which system is better, I'm replying to the original question as to who has the best price on an NCE 10 amp system. I bought mine a few years ago and this place had the best price at the time: NCE Products


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Those are great prices. Thanks for the link! 

Greg


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Also, they were very easy and nice to deal with.


----------



## KVBarkley (Jan 9, 2009)

As far as the 20 A supply providing too much short-circuit current, I wonder if it would be possible to put together an external fold-back limiter that would limit the short circuit current to *less* than the operating current...


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

greg I am just responding to what you and chuck said ......


chuck posted a picture and asked if I could do this .... so I posted a picture and said yes I can 


you said most people cannot do this ...... I disagree 


if you like NCE better don't let me sway you ..... but I am also allowed to try and convince others that digitrax is the best choice by showing what it can do 


and yes the tread started with who has the best cost ....... sence what was just posted is just over dealer net it is as good as it gets ...... if I sold at those prices I would be gone in a month becouse I could not pay the bills


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the NCE as the screen is larger and easier ro read for us folks tha do not need glasses most of the time. using other systems I need to use glasses. Payed a few bucks more but I'll take it any time over others. Later RJD


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

If you want to restrict the short circuit current, use an external circuit breaker or autoreverser/circuit breaker. The DCC Specialties unit is programmable in 1.27 amp steps to 19.2 amps.


----------



## lc17smp (Nov 19, 2008)

Wow. At that price I'm half tempted to buy the NCE also and try them both! I could likely sell either system for near what I paid. Hmmmmmmmmmmmm. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Scott, I don't like moving my hand, and your pictures clearly show that your hand moving each time. I like to be able to hold it in one spot. 

Obviously you have to change hands to run the other knob, as you have illustrated in your picture. 

So maybe my description of the "problem" was not good. 

Anyway, I'm happier with the thumb wheel one-handed. I see that you are able to be comfortable using it as shown. I prefer my NCE. 










Regards, Greg


----------



## lc17smp (Nov 19, 2008)

So the Digitrax showed up yesterday. I hooked it all up and layed out a small test track. I had it running and making noise in about 45 min. I'm very impressed with dcc at this point. LOL. I then noticed that the front directional leds aren't on. Why not fix it, right? I checked the power plug (connected) going to it and it was good so on to the cv's I went.







Lets just say that I'm lucky that it still moves forward. It didn't for a while. It turns out that my loco (bought used) has a Massoth eMotion XL decoder along with the Pheonix P5. By the time I realized that the p5 has a dcc board also and the digitrax decoder instruction book cv's are different than massoth I was in it waist deep. 

(update)

I have the sound working agian but now no loco movement. It seems to me that I'm changing the cv's of both boards or the wrong board when I make changes. It seems to me that I should be able to scroll thru a list of decoders that are currently on the track and just select from there but what do I know.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If the decoders are set to the same address, then they can both respond. 

There are some tricks, if you are a beginner, I would suggest a very simple way to put 2 switches in that each disconnect each decoder. 

There's several ways to do it without the switches, be as a beginner, talking to you about changing between long and short addresses and decoder lock will be overload. 

Also, when you are asking questions, be sure to let everyone know if you are programming on the main or using the programming track. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## lc17smp (Nov 19, 2008)

Greg, I am programing on a programing track and then trying it on another. I disconnected the pheonix board and am trying to program the massoth but am having no luck. It wont move. When I look up the address it finds my road number so that appears to work. I think when I reset the massoth decoder back to factory default something wont let it run. (cv value) I did change cv29 back to 4 digit + forward + blah, blah.


----------



## lc17smp (Nov 19, 2008)

ok. I'm back up and running just with a really sore back. I still dont have front directional lights though. They did come on at one point but just flickered. I'll look into that later. Another odd thing I noticed was that the smoke fan turns on with the horn. The manual (unlocked?) button. There is 2 sets of wires going to the smoke unit. They go into another (3rd) board. (maybe usa board) Almost like it could be set up for a steam loco. Anyways I am really liking the Phoenix system. It gets REALLY loud.


----------

